
Show HN: Bit – Python Bitcoin library now 10x faster than OpenSSL - ofek
https://github.com/ofek/bit#readme
======
ofek
Author here!

Bit now uses libsecp256k1 for all elliptic curve operations, which is the
heavily optimized C library used by Bitcoin Core.

Here are some benchmarks: [https://ofek.github.io/bit/guide/intro.html#why-
bit](https://ofek.github.io/bit/guide/intro.html#why-bit)

This also gives Bit deterministic signatures via RFC 6979.

